# Circuito para encender y apagar las luces con aplauso



## :::Rick::: (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola, alguien sabe un circuito que sirva para esto y que funcione con las luces de 220V?


----------



## VichoT (Nov 14, 2006)

Holas.:::Rick:::.Utiliza el buscador de este portal aki ya se hablo de un cto similar aunke por lo pronto te adelanto ke debes tener un filtro pasa-banda un  disparador stmitch  , un ffpp y luego la etapa de potecia.

BYE!


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 14, 2006)

Como lo dice nuestro amigo VichoT lo que planteas es un tema que ya se trató, asi que ve este tema...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5786.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/

Saludos...


----------

